# Any dog lover will like this book



## chachi (Jan 9, 2007)

Dean Koontz "The darkest evening of the year". It involves Golden Retrievers, but it is so good. I don't like to read much, but I couldn't put it down.


----------



## rgrim84 (May 8, 2009)

I'll look into that... I'm not much of a reader either, but I'm down to read a good book here and there.


----------



## bergwanderkennels (Mar 26, 2009)

Funny is I only read books to do with animals and training or horror! And that one has both animals and horror? I will be looking for it.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Yeah that was a pretty good book. Dean Koontz includes dogs in a lot of his books, especially Golden Retrievers. His dog Trixie was a Golden "career change" dog from CCI.


----------



## tnbsmommy (Mar 23, 2009)

That was a good one... some others by Dean Koontz that really featured the dogs were The Taking, Lightening and Watchers, they may be a bit "out there" for some people, but I really enjoyed them...


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

Worth a read, thanks


----------

